# Nubian or Boer



## shootingstar (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a friend that has asked me to see if someone could give a quick run down on the differences between a Nubian and Boer billy. Are they meat or milk goats and is one more expensive than the other or more in demand than the other?

Thank you,


----------



## pine hollow (Mar 18, 2007)

Nubian is a milk breed and will be thinner than boer. Boer will be very stocky, giving much more meat. I know because I raise both. Depending on the breed and the owner, the price will be higher for a boer buck


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Nubian is dairy.
Boer is meat.
You want milk or meat?

IMO, meat goats are easier because there is no need for all the extra nutrients for that milk production.

They both need basic care as in good 'quality' hay, minerals, shots, worming, etc.

Price depends on the goat both can be very expensive or cheap. It all depends on what you want, reg with health guarantees and maybe show background or just a generic cheap goat that you don't mind taking your own chances with.

I have always gotten cheap Boer goats and never had a prob with anything. I never had need for registrations, bloodlines and all that. I bred those first purchased goats and I culled heavy at first to get my best.

We went with meat because what isnt the best is eaten and we dont like the daily routine of milking. 2 times a year of butchering is more our style.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

It depends. I paid alot more for my Nubian buck because he is from good milking blood lines. I also had a boer buck with good blood lines. My nu/boer does have good milk and raise good meat kids. I think you should buy the best buck you can afford if you are going to start your own herd. I also cull heavily, while I don't eat mine I get top dollar for meat goats.Which in my area right now is still about 1$ a pound. Both breeds are similar in size and temperment.Mine are very docile and easy to keep. If you are going to pasture raise them it helps to buy stock that has been raised that way they seem to have more resistance than the goats raised in lots and show barns that are wormed once a month whether they need it or not.(I made this expensive mistake)


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

All goats are meat goats....at least that's what my DH says!! LOL
But, only dairy goats are really good for milking from what I understand. I only have one "meat goat"--a Boer wether who is the companion for one of my dairy bucks.


----------



## shootingstar (Jun 8, 2002)

Thank you all for the great advice. You have all been very helpful.


----------

